# Printing file folder Labels from Excel?



## daladypaints (May 12, 2004)

Hi...I have client contact information in Excel. One of the columns is a Client Number. I need to print file folder labels that has those client numbers on them. I am using word 2000 and excel 2000. How do i use the info from excel to print those labels? I am using Avery labels if that makes a difference. I appreciate any help! Thanks!

Beth


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *daladypaints*

Set up a Mail Merge in Word and use the Excel file as the source.

In Word 2000:
Tools > Mail Merge > Create button > Mailing Labels > Active Window > Get Data > Open Data Source

Select your Excel file and click: *Open*, you may need to change the Files of type to: *All Files*

OK > Set Up Main document

Select your Label preference and click: *OK*

In the Create Labels window, click: *Insert Merge Field* button to see your column headers.
Arrange the Merge fields to your preference, for example, if you want the Client Number at the top with a blank line before the Client name, press the Enter key twice.
If you want the names to appear as: Last, First and Middle Initial, key in a comma after the Last Name Merge field and a space before adding the First Name Merge field.

Click OK, when finished.
Then click: *Merge > Merge*

The document of labels with your Clients should appear.

Run the Merge a few times to get the hang of it, and if you print the document of labels on a sheet of 8 1/2 x 11 paper, you can hold it up to the labels to see if the spacing works correctly, or not. If the spacing isn't correct, you just saved a sheet of labels. 

Let us know what happens.


----------

